# Problem with audio/ampache



## tuhoaja (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello

I tried to install audio/ampache from ports.  It ended with lot's of errors:


```
===>  Installing for ampache-3.5.4_2
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mysql.so - found
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/session.so - found
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/iconv.so - found
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/hash.so - found
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/gettext.so - found
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20100525/mbstring.so - found
===>   ampache-3.5.4_2 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
 - found
===>   Registering installation for ampache-3.5.4_2
pkg-static: Unknown user: '%%WWWOWN%% '
pkg-static: Unknown user: '%%WWWOWN%% '
pkg-static: Unknown user: '%%WWWOWN%% '
```

Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 26, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD are you running? I just successfully installed audio/ampache on FreeBSD-9.2 and FreeBSD-10.0. I suggest you update your ports tree, using `portsnap fetch update`, to make sure you are working with the latest version of the port, and re-try the installation.


----------



## tuhoaja (Apr 26, 2014)

FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1 i386.

Updated to latest version with portsnap() just before.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 26, 2014)

Copy your whole install log to pastebin and provide a link.


----------



## tuhoaja (Apr 26, 2014)

http://pastebin.com/0cL6juQF
(duplicated lines removed)

It looks like some variables are not defined, WWWOWN and WWWGRP.  Should I manually define those somewhere or does some other port define those?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hmm, I stand corrected. Upon closer examination of the install log, audio/ampache did not build for me, at least not correctly, even though portmaster(8) reported that the installation completed. I do not have the /usr/local/www/ampache path, which is where audio/ampache is installed.

In order to get it to install correctly, I disabled staging by adding the following statement to /usr/ports/audio/ampache/Makefile:

```
NO_STAGE=        yes
```
please note that the white space is a tab, not spaces. This is important in a Makefile. I added the statement immediately after the USES= statement.

After re-installation I confirmed I have a populated /usr/local/www/ampache path.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 27, 2014)

Opened ports/189040 for this issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2014)

Settings can be changed from the command line: `make NO_STAGE=yes`.  That avoids modifying the Makefile.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 27, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Settings can be changed from the command line: `make NO_STAGE=yes`.  That avoids modifying the Makefile.


Any way to do that using portmaster(8)?

EDIT: Thanks to @jb_fvwm2 for `portmaster -m -DNO_STAGE ampache`.


----------



## tuhoaja (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you!

I managed to install it with your instructions.  In addition, I also had to install www/apache24, lang/php5, www/mod_php5 and devel/pear in order to get it running.


----------

